# Modifier SG-Can anyone who



## sbarrila (Aug 8, 2012)

Can anyone who does Facility billing point me in the direction of a confirmation that the SG modifier is not required for Facility billing on a UB or 1500 form.   We do Faciltiy billing for centers- colonoscopy/egd perfromed.  Thanks


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 22, 2012)

See below from the CMS IOM #100-04, Chapter 14, Section 50 (page 25 of the PDF) at:  http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/Downloads/clm104c14.pdf

Beginning January 1, 2008, ASCs no longer are required to include the SG modifier on facility claims in Medicare.


----------



## coachlang3 (Aug 22, 2012)

In regards to the SG modifier on UB claims?  Our practice still has to append them for certain payors.  NC Medicaid, Medcost and Primary Physician Care are the ones that come to my mind immediately.


----------



## deniseg (Apr 26, 2013)

*Modifier SG*

Can someone who does Facility billing tell me if the SG modifier still needs to be used on claims for payers other than medicare?


----------



## Kisalyn (Apr 30, 2013)

We still append them on our facility claims for VA. They can't distinguish between our physician and facility claims without it.


----------

